# Bobby Lashley vs. Kimbo Slice may just happen after all...



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

This could get interesting....



http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...ve-Impact,-Royal-Rumble-PPV-Buys-and-More.htm


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

That is implying Lashley/Kimbo not Lesnar...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Lesnar has to much going for him anyways, I think Lashley vs. Kimbo would be a much more interesting fight.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

kimbo would KO that bald roid head in the 1st round...


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I want Ray Mysterio in MMA!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rey Mysterio would actually probably make one bad ass FW if he had some serious training.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I think Elite XC would seriously benifit from this, bring Lashley in would probably get another heap of fans over from the wrastlin.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

Stokes said:


> kimbo would KO that bald roid head in the 1st round...


lashley isn't on roids. wwe doesn't allow any of their wrestlers to take steroids ever since the chris benoit incident. lashley passed all of his drug tests.


i think gary shaw is giving kimbo the easiest fights that will still make him look good. bobby lashley is a beast with great wrestling, but he is totally inexperienced in mma. if kimbo is going to beat him, it will have to be now while he's still green. i think lashley could do well in mma, he's basically another brock lesnar (as far as size, strength and wrestling credentials go anyway).


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

It's very difficult to believe Lashley isn't on steroids. The guy is just too big. Hes like Batista, that muscle just looks like it shouldn't be there, unlike a guy like Lesnar, who is naturally a huge guy anyway.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> It's very difficult to believe Lashley isn't on steroids. The guy is just too big. Hes like Batista, that muscle just looks like it shouldn't be there, unlike a guy like Lesnar, who is naturally a huge guy anyway.


i know it seems unbelievable but the guy checked out, batista did as well(his muscles have slowly been turning to flab recently). every wwe wrestler who got caught with steroids was suspended for 30 days or even fired, no exceptions.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Lashley would take him down and lie on him for awhile until he gets KO'd on their feet.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

looney liam said:


> i know it seems unbelievable but the guy checked out, batista did as well(his muscles have slowly been turning to flab recently). every wwe wrestler who got caught with steroids was suspended for 30 days or even fired, no exceptions.


I remember Jim Ross commenting on the issue after Lashley left the WWE. He said that Lashley is just an interesting physical specimen, much like Lesnar. No roids. There were rumors that surfaced during the time Lashley was on top of the wrestling world, however, that Vince would omit his main card wrestlers from these drug tests. Congress got involved and asked for all their records and everything regarding drug testing. Nowadays, WWE is actually pretty strict on the drug testing. What with Jeff Hardy getting suspended recently, it's become quite apparent. But back then, I don't know how Vince did his drug testing. He very well may have omitted his top guys from testing. But we don't know. :dunno: All I DO know is that Lashley (regardless of whether he was juicing in the past) will not get away with it in the MMA world. So who cares if he was on roids as it won't happen anymore. Again, not saying he ever was in the first place. :thumb02:


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

kimbo would just stalk him like he does everyone else, this would be over in the 1st


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Kimbo would KO him it would be a tough fight i mean Boby has the Wrestling bg but Kimbo has a massive Chin and has the SOME what! experience so i see it going his way


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I think once someone puts Kimbo on his hind end, were going to see him ahinilated pretty quickly.


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Stokes said:


> kimbo would KO that bald roid head in the 1st round...




Haha I second everything you said.


----------



## Prone_to_rage (Jan 2, 2007)

first off lashley never used steroids look at him when he wrestled in school same size the man is huge. look at him in the armed forces still huge def not on steroids there the man is just a beast. also this dude can wrestle, give him some time to train and he could be dangerous for kimbo who is not gonan over power him or be the bigger dude in this fight. lashley is a beat and could give problems to kimbo


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Bobby Lashley is one of the few Pro Wrestlers that could do well in MMA. He's a genetic freak of nature. He's young enough that he has time to dedicate himself. He has solid amateur wrestling pedigree (*NOT* on Brock Lesnar's level though. Lashley wrestled in a different class). He needs to make up his mind soon though and either do MMA or go to TNA. If he splits his focus he'll fail at both.

Kimbo vs. Lashley would actually be an interesting fight as both men are at similar experience levels with Kimbo actually having been in pro fights and Lashley not having been in any but with better pedigree. If this fight were to happen, within the next year would be the correct time.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I would pick Lashley for this fight, here is why...

The obvious victor if these guys stand and trade blows is Kimbo. Lashley obviously wouldn't do that... I think he'd do very similar to what Lesnar did, and thats shoot and takedown straight away. The trouble with Lesnar was... he was against Frank Mir who is a great Jiu Jitsu heavyweight - Kimbo is not. Kimbo won't knock Lashley out because Lashley won't stand with him, and if he wants to take Kimbo down, I don't think he would have a problem in doing so.

Kimbo will always be good against guys like Bo Cantrell and Tank who are going to stand and bang, thats what Kimbo is, thats his roots.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if I missed the part of the fight where Bo Cantrell was standing with Kimbo, all I saw was someone throwing a fight before they got hurt too bad.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

even on the ground i think Kimbo would win thanks to the training of Bas Rutten. On the feet it would be very messy for Lashley.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

MADDSNIPER said:


> even on the ground i think Kimbo would win thanks to the training of Bas Rutten. On the feet it would be very messy for Lashley.


I dont know what you're smokin' But I Want Some of it!:confused03:


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

raymel1 said:


> I dont know what you're smokin' But I Want Some of it!:confused03:


Well Kimbo obviously isn't training his stand up so what does he need to work on? His ground skills. I think if Lashley trained for a year or so and got the best help he would still fail in a fight against Kimbo.

Kurt Angle has hinted that Lashley is going to TNA so I doubt a fight like this would ever happen.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

MADDSNIPER said:


> even on the ground i think Kimbo would win thanks to the training of Bas Rutten. On the feet it would be very messy for Lashley.


Do you honestly think Kimbo will tap Lashley out from his back?


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I would tune in for a Lashley Slice fight. Both are very big men.


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

The Finisher said:


> I would tune in for a Lashley Slice fight. Both are very big men.




I doubt it will even be worth a watch.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Kimbo is gonna pull out a rolling kneebar or something one of these days and shock you all.......


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Kimbo is gonna pull out a rolling kneebar or something one of these days and shock you all.......


what would surprise me is he could even spell rolling kneebar, let alone use one.


----------



## zdub99 (Mar 26, 2008)

so much smack talk..the guys training with Bas...who clearly see's something in him beyond his excelent boxing.

I would definately tune into this match...but know it won't happen.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

zdub99 said:


> so much smack talk..the guys training with Bas...who clearly see's something in him beyond his excelent boxing.
> 
> I would definately tune into this match...but know it won't happen.


From my understanding, Bas is better on his feet than on the ground. Bas also constantly complained that he had a lousy takedown defense.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

An old post of mine regarding Lashley and roids


GKY said:


> This is funny because unlike Lesnar, Lashley actually is on steroids. Also, Lashley isn't as strong as Lesnar (Lesnar tossed around the Big Show like a doll and Lashley barley got him off the ground.
> 
> Lesnar is also more athletic, and much quicker and more agile then Lashley. I don't think Lashley can fare well in MMA, especially since he is going to get flabby and become even weaker without the roids.
> 
> BTW the reason I say he is on roids is because Lesnar wrestled in the NCAA at somewhere around 300 pounds, but Lashley wrestled at somehwere around 190 pounds, and their both about 280 pounds now..so I think it's fair to agree with my assessment.


----------

